# J'ai perdu mon WI Fi



## jcfaggia (25 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un phénomène assez déroutant qui se présente :
J'ai une freebox V5 sur laquelle sont connectées en wi-fi toutes mes machines et téléphones depuis des lustres, ceci, sans aucun mal.
Sur mon iMac G5 (sous OSX Tiger) mon réseau wi-fi fonctionnait donc parfaitement.
J'ai voulu faire un essai pour me connecter sur le réseau public nouvellement détecté, pour voir au cas où...
En voulant reconnecter mon réseau sur ma box, j'ai un message m'indiquant "connection impossible suite à une erreur ". Il ne me demande même pas mon MDP.

Le G5 se connecte sans faille sur le réseau" Freewifi public" dont la page d'accueil s'affiche.
En allant dans " connection à Internet" du menu airport (fonction présente sur Tiger), si je choisis le réseau public, l'indicateur de niveau est à fond, mais sur ma box, il reste à zero, et j'ai de nouveau le message d'erreur.
J'ai tenté tout ce que je sais faire :
-Reboot box
-reset pram ordi
-refait la config.
-Tout contrôlé dans mon interface freebox.
Tout  ça sans succès.

En résumé :
-Le G5 detecte TOUS les réseaux sauf ma box.
Ce qui semblerait  prouver que tout va bien sur son wi-fi.
-Ma box est bien détectée par mes 2 autres ordis, ainsi que par mon iPhone et ceux de mes enfants et  par mes 2 téléphones Nokia.
Donc le signal wi-fi sort bien de la box.

En clair : mon G5 refuse  subitement ma freebox , alors que ça fait 7 ou 8 ans  qu'il collaborait paisiblement avec.
Je précise, qu'à part un essai sur autre réseau et retour (manip déjà faite plusieurs fois), je n'ai modifié aucun paramètre.

Là, je patauge...
Quelques pistes ??? Je sais que quelques génies fréquentent ce forum.

Bonnes fêtes à tous
JCF


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Combien de machines sont-elles connect&#233;es au r&#233;seau Wifi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 une question "bête" : tu n'aurais pas "masqué" ton réseau (non diffusion du SSID) ?


----------



## jcfaggia (25 Décembre 2012)

pierreburgi a dit:


> Combien de machines sont-elles connectées au réseau Wifi ?


de 1 à 6, ca ne change rien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h32 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> une question "bête" : tu n'aurais pas "masqué" ton réseau (non diffusion du SSID) ?



Je n'ai rien touché. Comment peut on "masquer" un réseau ? et seulement sur 1 appareil ?

Je répète : Tous mes appareils à part le G5 voient ma box.
Le G5 voit tous les réseaux présents sauf la box.
Demain, je l'essaie dans un autre lieu avec une autre box que j'ai sur SFR
Pour ce soir j'arrête
Bonne nuit
JCF


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

jcfaggia a dit:


> Je répète : Tous mes appareils à part le G5 voient ma box.
> Le G5 voit tous les réseaux présents sauf la box.


Oui, mais quand un réseau est masqué, pour les appareils qui y sont déjà connectés, le réseau est visible.

Et pour un appareil qui a perdu la configuration de cette connexion, le réseau n'est plus visible.

C'est pour ça que j'ai posé la question.


----------



## jcfaggia (26 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Oui, mais quand un réseau est masqué, pour les appareils qui y sont déjà connectés, le réseau est visible.
> 
> Et pour un appareil qui a perdu la configuration de cette connexion, le réseau n'est plus visible.
> 
> C'est pour ça que j'ai posé la question.



On en apprend tous les jours. Je vais chercher par là.
Ta réponse est pleine de bon sens et appelle une autre question.
Comment un réseau peut il être masqué , comment voit-on s'il l'est ?
Dans l'interface de la box ( où je n'ai rien modifié ) tous les voyants sont au vert.
Ce qui me chagrine, c'est que je n'ai fait que changer de réseau momentanément, je n'ai rien supprimé, et il revient sans peine sur le wi-fi public.
Merci de t'intéresser à mon cas
JCF


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 quand le réseau est masqué, c'est qu'on l'a choisi dans l'interface de la box.

Le réseau ne diffuse plus son nom (SSID).

Par défaut, une box diffuse le nom du réseau.

Pour revenir à ton problème : le G5 ne voit plus le réseau, ok.

Mais as-tu essayé de faire : "se connecter à un autre réseau" ?

Il faut renseigner : le nom du réseau, le type de clé de sécurité, la clé de sécurité.

Ca devrait te redonner la connexion, et sans doute rendre le réseau à nouveau visible.

D'autre part, dans préf réseau / avancé / onglet Airport, glisse le réseau de la box en haut, en tête de liste des réseaux préférés.


----------



## jcfaggia (26 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> quand le réseau est masqué, c'est qu'on l'a choisi dans l'interface de la box.
> 
> ...




J'ai fait ça, mais dès la demande de connexion sur la freebox, j'ai le mess d'erreur.

Je viens de faire une manip de +. :

J'ai amené l'ordi ds un autre lieu où j'ai une box SFR. il s'est connecté instantanément et m'a  même affiché tous les reseaux des voisins...
Je lui ai demandé de se connecter sur le réseau "freebox" (évidemment absent) avec "autre"en renseignant nom et  MDP. Là, même message d'erreur, ce qui indiquerait que l'ordi est bien réfractaire à l'appellation "freebox", même en l'absence de ladite freebox.
Ca circonscrit  bien le défaut  sur l'ordi. Le seul mot de "freebox" le bloque. Sinon, il me dirait qu'il ne la trouve pas, ce qui serait normal.
 Dans ce même endroit, la demande de connexion sur "freebox" avec mon MB se solde par un "délai de connexion dépassé", et pas "erreur", ce qui est logique, le signal etant absent.
Que puis-je faire sur l'ordi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Tu pourrais supprimer de l'ordi toute traces de connexion(s) antérieure(s) avec la Freebox (c'est ce que je ferais).

La recette ici, à partir du post #17 : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/ma-connexion-internet-sinterrompt-1207235.html


----------



## jcfaggia (26 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu pourrais supprimer de l'ordi toute traces de connexion(s) antérieure(s) avec la Freebox (c'est ce que je ferais).
> 
> La recette ici, à partir du post #17 : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/ma-connexion-internet-sinterrompt-1207235.html




Je pense aussi que c'est qque chose comme ça.
J'essaie et te tiens au courant.
A+
JCF


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Tu pourrais aussi supprimer toutes traces de connexion au wifi public, si tu n'en as pas besoin.


----------



## jcfaggia (27 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu pourrais aussi supprimer toutes traces de connexion au wifi public, si tu n'en as pas besoin.



Je pense avoir purgé toute trace de la connexion.
Je ramene l'engin près du reseau free demain AM et te tiens au courant.


----------



## jcfaggia (28 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu pourrais aussi supprimer toutes traces de connexion au wifi public, si tu n'en as pas besoin.



J'ai donc supprimé toute trace de freebox et retenté la connexion sur le site. Meme résultat, il voit le réseau, mais ne peut pas s'y connecter.
J'ai essayé sur une autre session, idem.

Je me souviens tout d'un coup qu'il m'a été impossible, il y quelques mois, de  connecter en wifi  mes deux décodeurs Canalsat, qui le sont sans problème sur ma box SFR. De même, ils voient le réseau, mais refusent de s'y raccorder.
Je n'en ai pas fait cas outre mesure, sachant ces décodeurs assez capricieux, mais maintenant...

Donc, comme tu me le signalais au début, les appareils qui sont  déjà connectés fonctionnent, mais il est impossible d'en faire connecter des nouveaux.
Ce qui voudrait dire qu'il y aurait un problème au niveau de la freebox, malgré les indications de l'interface qui semblent correctes. (réseau masqué ? )
Je pense que je vais laisser tomber la piste ordi pour m'intéresser à la box.
Je vais me résigner à téléphoner à leur diabolique hot line en espérant qu'ils pourront me guider.
A moins que tu connaisse aussi les caprices de la freebox...
Je ne réside pas actuellement près d'elle, ce qui fait que les manips sont un peu longues, mais je ne laisse pas tomber.
Merci déjà pour tous les tuyaux donnés.
A+
JCF


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 au début tu disais que l'ordi ne voyait pas le réseau, et maintenant il le voit ?

A tout hasard, tu n'aurais activé un filtrage par adresse MAC dans la box ?

Si oui, il faut d'abord saisir l'adresse MAC de l'ordi dans la box avant de pouvoir s'y connecter.

http://www.panoptinet.com/securiser...technique/le-filtrage-par-adresse-mac-freebox


----------



## jcfaggia (28 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> au début tu disais que l'ordi ne voyait pas le réseau, et maintenant il le voit ?
> 
> ...


Je me suis mal exprimé, le G5 a toujours VU le réseau quant on clique sur l'icone wifi.
C'est en cliquant sur le nom du réseau que j'ai le message d'erreur.
Je n'ai rien touché dans l'interface box.
Je vais aller controler tout ça quand même.
Bonne nuit 
JCF


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2012)

Citations :

"Le G5 detecte TOUS les réseaux sauf ma box."

Again : "Le G5 voit tous les réseaux présents sauf la box."

C'est pour ça que je t'ai demandé si le réseau n'avait pas été masqué, sinon je n'aurais pas posé la question... 

Alors pour info (je ne dis pas que c'est forcément ça), certains points d'accès wifi renvoient ce message d'erreur quand on essaye de se connecter alors que le filtrage par adresse MAC a été activé.

Tu peux vérifier que tu as bien "désactivé" en face de Filtrage par adresse MAC (voir lien).


----------



## edd72 (28 Décembre 2012)

Tu as vérifié ce que t'indique Renaud31 depuis le départ au moins?


----------



## jcfaggia (29 Décembre 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu as vérifié ce que t'indique Renaud31 depuis le départ au moins?



Bonjoiur,
De là où je suis, j'ai accès à mon interface freebox.
Lors de sa mise en route, j'ai laissé tous les réglages par défaut, qui y sont toujours , à savoir :

-Allumer module wifi : actif
-etat du service : actif
-nom : freebox
-Choix canal automatique : inactif
-masquer le réseau : inactif
Ca a toujours marché comme ça.

Je re-précise :
le réseau freebox est visible quand on clique sur l'icone, de même sur les décodeurs Canalsat.
C'est quand on choisit ce réseau qu'il y a l'erreur.
Nouvelle précision :
A l'allumage du G5 en présence de la freebox, l'icone du wifi est grise. (airport activé, évidemment)
Je choisis " réseau public " elle devient noire et ça connecte.
Je choisis "freebox"  : erreur

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h36 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> Citations :
> 
> 
> 
> Tu peux vérifier que tu as bien "désactivé" en face de Filtrage par adresse MAC (voir lien).



Ce filtrage ne peut pas se faire sur la V5 (dixit le lien )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2012)

Une idée :

Tu essaies de te connecter à un réseau en 5 GHz sur la Freebox, alors que l'ordi ne gère que le 2,4 GHz ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2012)

Je continue à réfléchir au sujet...

En tenant compte de ceci :

- le mac G5 se connecte à n'importe quel réseau SAUF la Freebox V5
- tous les autres appareils peuvent se connecter à la FB
- le réseau n'est pas masqué
- pas de filtrage par adresse MAC

J'arrive à la (seule?) solution possible : le réseau 2,4 GHz de la Freebox ne fonctionne plus.

Tous les appareils pouvant se connecter en 5 GHz le font.

L'iMac ne peut se connecter qu'en 2,4 GHz, d'où erreur quand on choisit le réseau Freebox.

_(sachant que les réseaux 2,4 et 5 GHz apparaissent comme un seul réseau dans la liste des réseaux disponibles, sauf configuration contraire)._


----------



## jcfaggia (29 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Je continue à réfléchir au sujet...
> 
> En tenant compte de ceci :
> 
> ...



Je vois que ça cogite dur...
On rentre dans un domaine où il faut qqun de ta trempe pour y naviguer à l'aise. On ne peut pas penser à ça si on ne maitrise pas son sujet, ce qui est le cas de bien des internautes, dont moi. Mais ça m'intéresse.
Ceci dit j'attire ton attention sur les détails suivants, pour affiner les recherches :
-Le G5 se connecte à tous les réseaux : exact.
- tous les autres appareils peuvent se connecter à la FB . Oui, mais ce sont des appareils qui ont la connexion enregistrée depuis longtemps. C'était le cas du G5, jusqu'à ce que je fasse mon essai malheureux sur le wifi public. Il n'a jamais voulu se reconnecter.
Mais mes deux décodeurs Canalsat refusent de se connecter. Ils le font correctement sur la 9box. Mais je sais également que ce sont des appareils capricieux (dixit distributeur Canalsat). Les deux, ça peut tout de même paraître beaucoup.

- le réseau n'est pas masqué  :exact
- pas de filtrage par adresse MAC : exact

A l'époque où j'ai configuré le G5, j'avais une FB V4. Quand j'ai changé pour la V5, il s'y est collé immédiatement sans aucune manip.

Il me reste deux manips à essayer :

-Tenter de connecter un appareil qui ne l'a jamais été.
-Faire connecter le G5 sur une autre FB.  je peux avoir une V4 sous la main sous peu, pour une V5 je ne sais pas encore.
y  a moyen de contrôler les reseaux 2,4GHz et 5GHz de la FB ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2012)

Si tu arrivais à te connecter au réseau FB, mais sans accès à Internet, on pourrait penser que la connexion au wifi public a modifié quelque chose dans ta configuration réseau (serveur DNS).

Mais si tu n'arrives même pas à te connecter au réseau (sachant que tu as effacé la configuration précédente), on est en amont des problèmes de configuration réseau de l'ordi.

Il s'agit bien d'un problème purement "wifi", pas d'un problème d'accès à Internet.

C'est pour ça que je suis arrivé à la conclusion énoncée.

Pour vérifier si le réseau 2,4 GHz fonctionne, je ne sais pas comment on fait, à part indirectement : il faudrait que tu regardes à quel canal sont connectés les autres appareils. (1 à 13 = 2,4 GHz, 36 à 164 = 5 GHz)

Sur un Mac, il faut cliquer sur l'icône du wifi dans la barre de menu, en maintenant Alt appuyée, afin de voir le canal utilisé.

Autre solution : tu installes iStumbler, et tu verras tous les réseaux disponibles, avec la gamme de fréquence et les canaux utilisés.


----------



## jcfaggia (29 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Pour vérifier si le réseau 2,4 GHz fonctionne, je ne sais pas comment on fait, à part indirectement : il faudrait que tu regardes à quel canal sont connectés les autres appareils. (1 à 13 = 2,4 GHz, 36 à 164 = 5 GHz)
> 
> Sur un Mac, il faut cliquer sur l'icône du wifi dans la barre de menu, en maintenant Alt appuyée, afin de voir le canal utilisé.
> 
> Autre solution : tu installes iStumbler, et tu verras tous les réseaux disponibles, avec la gamme de fréquence et les canaux utilisés.




J'adore apprendre...
Demain je regarde ça auprès de la FB avec le G5 et mon MB, mais je crois me rappeler que la FB5 est par défaut sur canal 11 , je l'y ai laissée.
Ici, sur ma 9box avec le MB et l'iMac 24 je suis aussi sur 11, 2,4 gHz
Et le G5 s'y connecte sans faille.
Ce qui confirmerait ton diagnostic réseau 2,4 de la FB HS ?  il faudrait donc changer de canal ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2012)

jcfaggia a dit:


> Demain je regarde ça auprès de la FB avec le G5 et mon MB, mais je crois me rappeler que la FB5 est par défaut sur canal 11 , je l'y ai laissée.
> Ici, sur ma 9box avec le MB et l'iMac 24 je suis aussi sur 11, 2,4 gHz
> Et le G5 s'y connecte sans faille.
> Ce qui confirmerait ton diagnostic réseau 2,4 de la FB HS ?  il faudrait donc changer de canal ?


Si la Freebox est bi-bande (?) elle peut être sur canal 11 pour le 2,4 GHz, mais forcément sur un autre canal pour le 5 GHz (36 à 164).


----------



## jcfaggia (29 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si la Freebox est bi-bande (?) elle peut être sur canal 11 pour le 2,4 GHz, mais forcément sur un autre canal pour le 5 GHz (36 à 164).



Je pense pouvoir essayer demain, je te tiens au courant.
Pour ce soir ça ira.
Merci, bonne nuit
JCF


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2012)

Bonne nuit aussi.

Le meilleur test serait d'essayer de connecter à la Freebox un appareil qui n'a que le 2,4 GHz, et voir s'il renvoie le même message d'erreur que le G5.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 je n'arrive pas à trouver une source indiscutable pour savoir si la Freebox V5 utilise le 5 GHz ou non...

Si jamais elle ne travaille qu'en 2,4 GHz, la "solution" d'hier ne tient pas.


J'ai pensé à une autre solution "tordue", et théorique, qui tient compte du fait d'avoir connecté le G5 au réseau public :

- le G5 se connectait normalement au réseau FB (2,4 GHz), par exemple sur le canal 11.
(la carte Airport se met automatiquement sur le canal 11)

- le G5 a ensuite été connecté au réseau public, qui est sur un autre canal, par exemple 6.
La carte Airport s'est mise sur le canal 6.

- retour sur le réseau FB

- imaginons que la carte Airport (vieille et fatiguée) ait perdu la capacité à retourner automatiquement sur le canal 11... ?


Pour tester cette hypothèse :

- connecter le G5 au wifi public
- regarder quel est le canal utilisé (Alt + clic dans la barre de menu)
- désactiver Airport
- mettre le Freebox sur le même canal que le wifi public
- activer Airport et essayer de ce connecter à la Freebox


Pour info :

Le réseau "public" auquel tu t'es connecté, c'est quoi ? Un "hotspot", la box d'un voisin, ou ta propre box ?

Quel est exactement le message d'erreur lors des tentatives de connexion, et y a-t-il un code d'erreur ?


----------



## jcfaggia (30 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je n'arrive pas à trouver une source indiscutable pour savoir si la Freebox V5 utilise le 5 GHz ou non...
> 
> ...




Bonjour,
Bien vu, tout ça.
Je suis sur le site.
Avec le G5, la touche "alt" n'agit pas avec l'icone airport ( suis sur Tiger ). Peu importe, je controle avec le MB, la FB est sur 11
Mais, sur l'interface FB, je n'ai que de 1 à 13 en choix de canal, donc nécessairement TOUJOURS en 2,4.
Le réseau auquel je me connecte est le hotspot de SFR qui marche correctement, et qui , controlé avec le MB, est également sur canal 11.
J'ai tout de même essayé un autre canal : idem.
Le message exact est :  
                               Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau Airport " Freebox"

Avec l'icone airport, un bouton "rééssayer" et un "OK"
Si j'essaie d'y aller par le menu " connexion à Internet "( menu disparu après Tiger), j'ai le même message , mais avec l'icone de l'appli " connexion à Internet "

Je pense la sem prochaine pouvoir faire un essai avec une autre FB chez un ami.
Je te tiendrai au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 au moins, ça fait du ménage dans les hypothèses (foireuses, donc).

La FB est sur le canal 11 (2,4 GHz), le réseau public SFR aussi.

Le G5 se connecte à SFR, donc sa carte Airport fonctionne sur le canal 11.

Il ne reste plus grand chose à explorer 

Tenter un changement de canal sur la box, pour voir si la réaction du G5 est toujours strictement la même : mettre la box sur canal 1 par exemple.

Et, again : quel est le message d'erreur, et y a-t-il un code d'erreur ?


----------



## jcfaggia (30 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tenter un changement de canal sur la box, pour voir si la réaction du G5 est toujours strictement la même : mettre la box sur canal 1 par exemple.
> 
> Et, again : quel est le message d'erreur, et y a-t-il un code d'erreur ?



J'ai édité entre temps, c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait. Relis le post.

Je tenterai ma manip sem Prochaine.
Comme toi, je n'aime pas que les choses me résistent, mais il y des moments....

Bonne fin d'année
JCF


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2012)

Bonne fin d'année également !

Il va bien falloir trouver la solution ! 

Il n'y a pas des "problèmes" avec Tiger et le type de clé de sécurité (WPA2) ?

Quelle est ta version de Tiger ?


Autre chose à tenter si pas déjà fait :

- regarder dans la FB quel est la type de clé de sécurité.
- tenter la connexion non pas en choisissant le réseau dans la liste mais en passant par "se connecter à..."
- saisir le nom exact du réseau FB, le type de clé, et la clé de sécurité.

Ceci au cas où l'erreur serait que l'ordi ne reçoit pas automatiquement le type de clé de sécurité.
(alors que quand on choisit le réseau dans la liste, l'info sur le type de clé est envoyée automatiquement par le routeur à l'ordi)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2012)

Suite des idées....

Tenter la connexion après avoir désactivé la protection du réseau, c'est à dire choisir "aucun" dans le mode de sécurité : la connexion est alors "ouverte", comme le réseau public.

Sachant que le G5 se connecte sans problème au réseau public qui, comme la box, est sur le canal 11, mais est "ouvert", ça permettra de savoir si le problème est lié à la présence d'une clé WPA/WPA2.


----------



## jcfaggia (31 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Suite des idées....
> 
> Tenter la connexion après avoir désactivé la protection du réseau, c'est à dire choisir "aucun" dans le mode de sécurité : la connexion est alors "ouverte", comme le réseau public.
> 
> Sachant que le G5 se connecte sans problème au réseau public qui, comme la box, est sur le canal 11, mais est "ouvert", ça permettra de savoir si le problème est lié à la présence d'une clé WPA/WPA2.



Bonsoir, je viens de rentrer et je vois que je t'ai pourri la fin de l'année jusqu'au bout.
Là, je n'ai pas le G5 et FB sous la main.
Tu veux dire qu'il faut que je supprime la sécu par la box ? Elle ne le permet pas, clé obligatoire. Actuellement clé WEP
 Je peux aussi te préciser que le message d'erreur s'affiche ainsi :

-Je clique icone Airport, je choisis "freebox", >>  message d'erreur immédiat,                                OU
-Je clique icone Airport, la demande de clé s'affiche, je renseigne, et, quand je connecte, >> message  d'erreur.
J'ai fait tellement de manips que je ne peux pas préciser ce qui fait qu'il demande ou pas la
clé.
On aura peut être du nouveau quand j'aurai essayé sur l'autre FB.

Bonne soirée et bonne année
JCF


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 oui j'ai vu que le FB ne permet pas de désactiver la sécurité.

Tu parles de WEP, mais je suppose que c'est WPA ou WPA2.

J'ai fait des recherches (le sujet m'intéresse) mais pas trouvé de nouvelles pistes...

Bonne soirée et bonne année !


----------



## jcfaggia (31 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> oui j'ai vu que le FB ne permet pas de désactiver la sécurité.
> 
> ...




Non, non, j'ai bien dit WEP


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2012)

jcfaggia a dit:


> Non, non, j'ai bien dit WEP



J'ai fait l'âne pour avoir du son 

La clé WEP se craque en *MOINS* d'une minute.

Elle est considérée comme totalement obsolète, depuis des années (je ne sais plus combien, au moins 5).

Donc : il faut impérativement que tu passes en WPA2, sinon tu vas avoir Hadopi sur le dos bientôt...

D'autre part ça donne l'opportunité de changer le type de clé, donc de bouger un facteur dans la connexion G5-FB, d'où nouvelle situation pour nouveau test...

Il faudra que tu recrées les connexions des autres appareils.


----------



## jcfaggia (31 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> J'ai fait l'âne pour avoir du son
> 
> La clé WEP se craque en *MOINS* d'une minute.
> 
> ...



Je ferai ça l'année prochaine....


----------



## jcfaggia (12 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> J'ai fait l'âne pour avoir du son
> 
> La clé WEP se craque en *MOINS* d'une minute.
> 
> ...




Bonsoir et bonne année.

J'ai pu enfin faire ma dernière manip.

Essai sur une autre freebox, (une V4) avec également clé WEP : Mon G5 s'est connecté instantanément.
Je suis donc retourné sur ma Fb. toujours récalcitrante, et j'ai d'abord tenté de renommer mon réseau,  puis de mettre une autre clé WEP. Tout ça sans résultat, mais j'avais envie d'essayer avant de suivre ta dernière suggestion.

Et c'était la bonne...
J'ai mis une WPA et  la connexion s'est réalisée.

Je ne m'explique pas tout, notamment la connexion WEP  correcte sur l'autre Freebox, mais c'était une V4, et moi V5.
Je te remercie de ta pugnacité, je pense que ce cas a été riche d'enseignements, et on pourra en tirer des conclusions qui seront sûrement précieuses pour d'autres.

Merci encore
Cordialement
JCF


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir et bonne année également.

Bien content que tu aies enfin pu le connecter.

Dans l'immédiat je ne comprends pas tout, mais ça s'éclaircira peut-être plus tard...

Bon week-end !


----------



## jcfaggia (12 Janvier 2013)

Dans l'immédiat [U a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas tout[/U], mais ça s'éclaircira peut-être plus tard...
> 
> Bon week-end !




Moi non plus, et ça me rassure !!


----------



## MDON (11 Février 2013)

bon ... heureux que ça ait marché !

Moi, je poste ici car je suis dans un cas assez proche :

Imac G5 PPC; (acheté d'occas)  Tiger 10.4.11 FREEBOX  (ADSL 2+) 

Mon imac n'a jamais eu de connexion ethernet avec la box : la box ne voit pas le câble branché donc le port ethernet est foutu (.. il est sur la carte mère .. et pas à part donc ...)

J'ai essayé de le mettre en USB ... ça marche ... mais moins vite ( déjà que c'est lent) 

Puis j'ai mis une carte wifi ... ok 

depuis peu , j'ai trouvé vraiment lent et hier j'ai tel à assistance free ... 

le technicien m'a changé des réglages de ma wifi en faisant une autre config. 

cela a amélioré la vitesse pour le PC de ma fille et son ipod comme pour mon iphone que j'ai tous les 3 paramétré avec le nouveau nom de reseau et le nouveau mot de passe. 

Mais l'imac ne veut plus rien savoir ... 
le symbole airport reste grisé et aucun reseau n'est plus detecté ... comme si la carte airport ne marchait plus !

je suis allé en usb sur le site free sur la wifi  pour voir ce qu'il avait fait 
c'est réglé sur canal 13 
seul changement ... 

j'ai sur l'ordi dans "reseau" essayé de configurer un airport en mettant le nom du reseau et la clé : refusé ! 

je vais dans assistant airport ... rien à faire ! 

avez vous une idée ? 

puis-je remettre dans la box sur site free un autre canal et faire un autre reseau ? 

dois-je desactiver quelque part le filtrage MAC ? ( je ne sais pas où) 

Merci 

Md


edit : je rajoute que le technicien a mis en WPA(TKIP) et sur l'ordi j'ai WPA perso WPA pro WPA2 perso ou pro 
mais pas WPA TKIP

il y a aussi cet onglet à coté de la clé wifi sur le site freebox wifi : generer une clé wifi et si je le fais ça met à la place de ma clé écrite en clair un code très long ....avec des symboles .... et que les iphones etc ne marchent plus 
j'ai donc remis le nom de la clé que le technicien avait mise. et ça remarche 

Je rajoute également que la connexion en usb n'est pas stable et se coupe et qu'il faut redemarrer l'ordi ... 

donc faut vraiment que je remette en wifi 

merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2013)

MDON a dit:


> Mais l'imac ne veut plus rien savoir ...
> le symbole airport reste grisé et aucun reseau n'est plus detecté ... comme si la carte airport ne marchait plus !



Bonjour,

 "aucun réseau n'est détecté" : ça n'a à priori rien à voir avec le type de cryptage de la clé.

Tente de changer de canal (1 par exemple) afin de voir si le réseau devient visible dans la liste des réseaux disponibles.


----------



## MDON (11 Février 2013)

salut,
ça marchait bien avant ... mais je ne sais pas si j'avais un canal où si j'avais mis sur automatique ... 
Lorsque le technicien de free m'a changé les réglages de la freebox, c'est allé bcps plus vite ...
est-ce que ça provient du fait qu'il ait  mis le canal 13  ? 
news : 
Maintenant ... le réseau n'est plus du tout capté ... même par les smartphones !


----------

